
The rise of the deepfake and the threat to democracy - mikepetridisz
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/ng-interactive/2019/jun/22/the-rise-of-the-deepfake-and-the-threat-to-democracy
======
tomohawk
Deplatforming is a much bigger threat.

